# Ironbike Ischgl 2014



## XO-trail (10. Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

wer geht dieses Jahr noch beim Ironbike an den Start. Ich plane dieses Jahr wieder zielstrebig auf den 02.08.2014 zu.
Letztes Jahr konnte ich leider nicht. Ziel ist die mittlere Runde in einer ordentlichen Zeit unter 4h zu schaffen.

Währe cool wenn auch aus dem Raum Donautal (Fridignen) noch jemand am Start währe.

Gruß Oli


----------



## naishy (10. Juli 2014)

Bin auch wieder am Start, wieder über die Lange.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haferstroh (10. Juli 2014)

Jau, ich auch Langdistanz, für alles andere brauch ich da gar nicht runter.


----------



## XO-trail (16. Juli 2014)

Langdistanz.... ist ein stolzes Ziel für mich. Ungeheuer Reizvoll. Aber ganz offen, bei meinem Trainingspensum leider noch nicht erreichbar.
Habe schon öfter mit dem Gedanken gespielt, war aber bei der Streckenteilung dann immer schon platt, so das ich mit der letzten Reserve über die Vellilscharte bin und anschließend die Abfahrt genossen habe.
Möchte dieses Jahr die Mittelstrecke deutlich unter 4h fahren, aber wer weiß, wenn ich einen guten Tag habe und an der Teilung noch fit bin.....
Werde für alle Fälle mal meine Mobilnummer hinterlassen, vielleicht trifft man sich auf der Pastaparty.
Aktuell 015902489940 wechselt jedoch am 01.08.2014 > 01605418207


----------



## sworks2013 (18. Juli 2014)

Bin dabei und versuche die Langdistanz.


----------



## fred_mtb-sport (19. Juli 2014)

Bin auch dabei in meine "comeback jahr". In 2012 die 79 km gefahren und in 2014 werde ich auch die 79 km fahren (meine geburtstag).
Im wochenende bevor dieses rennen die M3 Montafon vom 125 km /4.500 hm, dann ist dieses "kurz"....
Das höhepunkt soll wieder die Salaaser Trail werden


----------



## oetzi13 (20. Juli 2014)

Ist von euch jemand aus dem Raum Freiburg bei dem ich mitfahren kann?


----------



## XO-trail (20. Juli 2014)

Hi oetzi13, leider nein, bin aus fridingen bei tuttlingen. Hoffe du findest eine mitfahrgelegenheit. 
Bis dann
Xo-trail
Oli


----------



## EDA (27. Juli 2014)

Ich habe gerade die Wetterprognose für den Renntag und die Tage zuvor angesehen. Das sieht ja nicht gut aus. Ich schätze es besteht die Möglichkeit, dass wegen Schnees Teile der Strecke (wie beim Enduroevent letztes Jahr) gesperrt werden oder das Rennen ggf. abgeprochen/abgesagt wird (wie gestern beim M3 Marathon bei ähnlicher Wetterprognose). Wie ist eure Einschätzung.


----------



## sworks2013 (27. Juli 2014)

Hoffe nicht dass es abgebrochen wird. Sind ja noch ein paar Tage...


----------



## XO-trail (27. Juli 2014)

Bei mir steht für den renntag leichter regen, aber die vorhersage ändert sich täglich. Hoffe auf ein tolles rennen.
...... Oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sworks2013 (27. Juli 2014)

Das Rennen wird sicher toll mit oder ohne Regen.
@EDA Wurde der M3 gestern abgebrochen? Glaub ich nicht.


----------



## Haferstroh (27. Juli 2014)

Bis jetzt schon mal sehr schlechte Aussichten....

Nullgradgrenze bei 3500m/NN (also wohl ca. 5° auf der Greitspitze und dem Palinkopf), viel Niederschlag und ein hartnäckiges Tief, dass sich genau über der Region befinden wird


----------



## EDA (27. Juli 2014)

Sworks2013, ja nur die ersten 25 der Langstrecke konnten bis ins Ziel fahren. Für die Anderen wurde am letzte Berg das Rennen abgebrochen. Begründung war, dass Schneefall droht. Wenn ich mir die Wetterprognose für Ischgl ansehen, dann kann man jetzt schon sagen, dass Schneefall droht. Ähnliches wie bei M3 ist ja letztes Jahr beim Grand Raid und Vorletztes Jahr bei Nationalpark Marathon vorgefallen. Sind eben Hochalpine Rennen. Da muss man damit rechnen. Natürlich ist es extrem ärgerlich und natürlich sehr ungemütlich, wenn man in so einem Rennen unterwegs ist.


----------



## sworks2013 (28. Juli 2014)

Dann eben auf die Mitteldistanz...


----------



## Jago (30. Juli 2014)

Fährt jemand aus dem raum Günzburg? Bin auch auf der Suche nach einer Mitfahrgelegenheit..


----------



## sworks2013 (30. Juli 2014)

Wetter sollte am Samstag besser sein. Regen erst gegen Abend...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fluxxxxxx (30. Juli 2014)

Tach Jungs,

hier mal die aktuelle Lage: heute hat es den ganzen Tag geregnet. Bin heute mal die Kurzstrecke abgefahren - soweit alles gut fahrbar. Lediglich die Trailabfahrt nach ca 21 km könnte etwas rutschig werden. Da es zur Idalp nur auf Asphalt hochgeht, sollte das auch passen. Am Freitag soll hier die Sonne mal rauskommen und evtl am Samstag auch. Also warten wir es ab!
Gruß Sven


----------



## XO-trail (31. Juli 2014)

Hi, danke für die Info. Das deckt sich mit dem Wetterbericht. An dem Trailabschnitt auf der Kurzstrecke hatte ich bisher eh immer Stau. Hoffe auch auf einigermaßen trockenes Wetter am Renntag.

Gruß Oli


----------



## EDA (31. Juli 2014)

Ich denke, das Wetter ist ein zusätzlicher Anreiz schnell zu fahren. Ab 13 Uhr soll es wohl Gewitter und stärkeren Regen geben. Auf geht's


----------



## XO-trail (31. Juli 2014)

Werde am Freitagnachmittag anreisen. Mal sehn ob man sich irgenwie trifft. Meine Mobilnummer steht ja ganz oben.

Bis dann
Oli


----------



## XO-trail (1. August 2014)

hi, rufnummerportierung ist abgeschlossen bin unter +49 1605418207 erreichbar.

bis heute abend in Ischgl

Gruß
Oli


----------



## sworks2013 (2. August 2014)

Habt Ihr eine Ahnung wo man eine Ergebnisliste online findet?


----------



## e.biemold (2. August 2014)

http://www.global-sportservice.com/results/2014/0802ischgl/


----------



## sworks2013 (2. August 2014)

Danke!


----------



## Haferstroh (2. August 2014)

Scheisse, war die Langstrecke heute geil!


----------



## sworks2013 (3. August 2014)

Und welche Zeit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haferstroh (3. August 2014)

Zeit war Nebensache (trotzdem ne dreiviertel Stunde schneller als letztes Jahr), alle To-Do's auf der Liste abzuhaken (Abfahren div. Steilhänge und tieferer Wasserdurchfahrten) war wichtiger.


----------



## XO-trail (3. August 2014)

Wetter war optimal. War auf der mediumdistanz meine beste zeit 3.57h. Der velliltrai war diesmal eher ausgefahren und nicht ausgewaschen, ich meine damit mehr flow. Bin auch ganz gut rueber gekommen, ohne schon an der streckenteilung kapputt zu sein. Die versuchung der langdistanz war da.  Naja mit ein paar hoehenmetern mehr in der vorbereitung klappst viellei ht im naechste jahr. Wie waren eigentlich so eure durchgangszeiten an der streckenteilung?

Gruesse
Oli


----------



## e.biemold (3. August 2014)

Ich war um 11.08 an der streckenteilung. Bin die Langstrecke gefahren in 6.07.


----------



## sworks2013 (3. August 2014)

XO-trail schrieb:


> Wetter war optimal. War auf der mediumdistanz meine beste zeit 3.57h. Der velliltrai war diesmal eher ausgefahren und nicht ausgewaschen, ich meine damit mehr flow. Bin auch ganz gut rueber gekommen, ohne schon an der streckenteilung kapputt zu sein. Die versuchung der langdistanz war da.  Naja mit ein paar hoehenmetern mehr in der vorbereitung klappst viellei ht im naechste jahr. Wie waren eigentlich so eure durchgangszeiten an der streckenteilung?
> 
> Gruesse
> Oli


Hatte auch 3.57, Rang 29 bei den Ü45


----------



## EDA (3. August 2014)

Fand das Rennen auch super. Mit dem Wetter hatten wir Glück. Nur die letzte Abfahrt auf der Langstrecke war etwas langweilig auf der Strasse. Um die 5:50 habe ich gebraucht. Das nächste mal wird's öffentlich schneller.


----------



## scooter_werner (3. August 2014)

Aber die Wetterprognose war eigentlich besser. Hatte mit mehr Sonne gerechnet, aber hauptsache nicht nass geworden. War an der Streckenteilung schon ziemlich platt, deshalb bin ich wie geplant auf die mittlere und habe die Option mich meinem Kumpel auf die lange anzuschließen, nicht gezogen. Wir waren lt. Zwischenzeit um 11:13 an der Streckenteilung und ich bin mit 3:17 ins Ziel, mein Kumpel mit 5:59 auf der langen. 
Velliltrail ist eigentlich gut zu fahren, wenn meine Bremse nicht die ganze Abfahrt so höllenmäßigen Lärm gemacht hätte...


----------



## Haferstroh (3. August 2014)

Um die 7h bei mir (11:45 an der Teilung), aber nebenbei 45min. schneller als letztes Jahr ohne es darauf angelegt zu haben.

Auf Zeit fahre ich erst nächstes Jahr! Die ersten 27km der ersten Schleife waren meine gechilltesten "Renn"kilometer des Jahres.

War ich froh, dass ganz am Ende der letzten Abfahrt diese blöde baustellenbedingte Tragepassage weg war!

Der X-King 2.4 mit 1,5bar vorne war ne Wucht! Kein Gerüttel, keine schmerzenden Finger, Grip satt.


----------



## naishy (3. August 2014)

Wetter fand ich auch optimal, nicht zu warm. Getrennter Start von Lang/Mittel und Kurz, super.
11:07 Streckenteilung, knapp über 5:45 (Lang), Ziel unter 6 Std. erreicht.


----------



## XO-trail (3. August 2014)

Hallo, sworks wir waren ja in der gleichen Minute, bin auf Platz 30. Habe noch eine videosequenz vom Ziel, vielleicht bist du drauf.
Melde mich nochmal.
Oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EDA (3. August 2014)

Könnt ihr euch die relativ geringe Teilnehmerzahl erklären? Das Rennen hat doch ein ähnliches Potenzial wie der Sella Ronda Hero oder der Nationalpark Marathon.


----------



## sworks2013 (4. August 2014)

EDA schrieb:


> Könnt ihr euch die relativ geringe Teilnehmerzahl erklären? Das Rennen hat doch ein ähnliches Potenzial wie der Sella Ronda Hero oder der Nationalpark Marathon.


Also mit dem Sellaronda oder Nationalpark überhaupt nicht vergleichbar! Da hat es eine Top Organisation! Positiv fand ich die Startgebühr von nur 35 Euronen...


----------



## Haferstroh (4. August 2014)

Also beim SRH ist es der mediale Hype,den der Veranstalter betreibt.Warum auch nicht,soll er gerne.

Ansonsten kann ich mir das auch nicht erklären.Wäre nicht das hohe Preisgeld,dann wären auch null Profis am Start.

Ich fahre mittlerweile auch lieber Events mit wenigen Teilnehmern. weniger Teilnehmer heisst auch weniger Spinner auf der Piste,ganz einfach.


----------



## sworks2013 (4. August 2014)

Streckentechnisch ist der Ischgl auch nicht wirklich der Hit. 1200 Hm auf einer geteerten Strasse für ein MTB Rennen? das einzig positive war der Velliltrail  auf der Mitteldistanz.

Ich finde grad bei kleineren Marathons hat es mehr "Spinner"  (Kampf um Platz 150 mit Ellbogentaktik, Drängeln etc.)

Der SRH ist halt italienisch  da wird schon mal während dem Rennen angehalten und telefoniert.


----------



## __Stefan__ (4. August 2014)

Also ich weiß ja nicht, was für Rennen Du sonst so fährst, aber ich kenne jetzt in den bayerischen oder tiroler Alpen keines, wo es epische Singletrail-Auffahrten über epische Höhenzüge im epischen Sonnenuntergang gibt. Eigentlich geht es doch immer Forstwege oder Straßen rauf. In Ischgl geht es wenigstens lustig runter. Die Langstrecke finde ich allerdings interessanter. Die erste Schleife aus Ischgl raus und wieder zurück könnten sie sich sparen.

Warum so wenige teilnehmen? Dieses Jahr wohl auch wegen dem unsicheren Wetter. Gerade viele "Preisgeldfinanzierer" sind wohl daheim geblieben. Einschließlich mich und andere aus meiner Gegend. Da wir alle schon mal bei solchen holchalpinen Wettkämpfen Rennabbrüche wegen Wetter erlebt haben, war es uns dieses Jahr zu unsicher. Zudem ist Ischgl jetzt auch nicht gerade für einen Familienausflug interessant, d.h. ein verlängertes Wochenende dort zu verbringen ist recht unattraktiv (wenn man eine durchschnittliche mitteleuropäische Familie ist). Und wie schon gesagt, das unsichere Wetter hat es einem nicht leichter gemacht. Zudem war jezt auch noch Ferienbeginn in Bayern. In den Ergebnislisten finden sich recht wenig Deutsche, die ja eigentlich immer eine recht große Teilnehmergruppe ausmachen.


----------



## sworks2013 (4. August 2014)

Meinte ja auch nicht epische Singletrail Auffahrten. Aber lassen wir das... fast jeder weiss was ich damit sagen wollte.

In meiner Starter/Rangliste hat es mengenmässig viele Deutsche und Österreicher sowie wenige Schweizer und Italiener und ein Liechtensteiner  

Die Ferienzeit hat sicher einen grossen Einfluss. Attraktivität Ischgl als Sommerdestination mit Sicherheit. Wetter glaub ich nicht, Marathonisti sind ja keine Schönwetterfahrer, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (4. August 2014)

sworks2013 schrieb:


> Wetter glaub ich nicht, Marathonisti sind ja keine Schönwetterfahrer, oder?



Echte Marathonisti fahren aber auch Langstrecke und nicht die Mädchenmittelstrecke, oder?

Abgesehen von Mädchenstrecke oder nicht, habe ich selber bisher drei Rennabbrüche wegen Schlechtwetter erlebt. Verbier, Scuol und Salzkammergut Trophy. War immer recht frustrierend, wenn man mitten auf der Strecke aufhören muss. Zudem die Kosten und Aufwand für Übernachtung und Anreise. Nun mit Familie noch teurer. Aus Haftungsgründen (und den Erfahrungen mit den Todesfällen beim Zugspitzlauf vor ein paar Jahren) brechen die Veranstalter der hochalpinen Rennen bei Schlechtwetter recht schnell ab. Da hilft dann auch ganz viel Männerhärte nicht.

Dann vielleicht nächstes Jahr auf der Männerstrecke.


----------



## sworks2013 (4. August 2014)

keine Antwort nötig... ausser bei knapp 800 Starter (gemäss Speaker) und gerademal ca. 120 davon inkl. Lizenz und Elite haben die Langdistanz gewählt. Waren wohl einige Mädchen in Renndressen am Start...


----------



## Haferstroh (4. August 2014)

Für die Mitteldistanzler war der lange Asphaltaufstieg schon doof,aber auf der langen wird ab der Greitspitze alles wieder wett gemacht,MTB-Fahren pur mit Verblockten Trails,Flowtrails mit Anliegern,Hochgeschwindigkeitsabfahrten,Mutpassagen an Abhängen wo es links u. Rechts ins Bodenlose geht und Steilabfahrten auf losem Geröll.

Ist eigentlich jemand auf der Anfangsschleife durch Fluss durchgefahren wo es auch den chickenway mit der Brücke daneben gab?


----------



## XO-trail (4. August 2014)

Also ich finde Ischgl immer wieder eine tolle Sache. Abwechslungsreiche Strecke, ich meine die 10km asphalt zur Idalpe sind vielleicht nicht Jedermannssache, aber stellt man sich das als richtig losen, ausgefahrenen Schotterweg vor, möchte ich da nicht unbedingt hochfahren. Die Steigung hats eigentlich schon in sich, zumindest für mich. Meine Trainingsgebiet hat max 200hm, wenn da mal 12oo am Stück kommen ist das schon ganz lustig.
Vielleicht sind deshalb so viele "Mädchen" am Start, aber was für ein Geschlecht geht dann z.B. bei einem Albstadtmarthon (Schwäbische Alb max Höhendif. 250M, Strecke ges 80km/1900hm) an den Start. Dann sind das wahrscheinlich 4000 kleine Mädchen, inklusive z.B. Karl Platt...

Eigentlich ist mir eine Diskussion auf diesem Niveau viel zu blöd, streng nach dem Motto: Diskutiere nicht mit Idioten, sie ziehen dich auf Ihr Niveau herunter und schlagen dich mit Ihrer Erfahrung!!  

Aber wenn ich mal mehr als 2h in der Woche zum Biken komme dann wage ich mich auch auf die Langdistanz.

Gruß
Oli


----------



## EDA (4. August 2014)

Meiner Meinung nach ist die Einführungsrunde in Richtung Galtür top. Anders als z.B. beim SRH geht es nicht direkt nach dem Start 800-1000hm den Berg hoch. Dort musste man dieses Jahr dann Slalom fahren, weil dicke Lizenzfahrer in Startblöcken vor einem waren.  Ischgl ist mit 35 Euro Startgebühr und der kostenlosen Seilbahnbenutzung auch wirklich günstig. Selbst die Übernachtungskosten waren moderat. Das sieht in Scoul oder beim Grand Raid ganz anders aus. 
Interessant finde ich die extrem niedrige Abbrecherquote. Ich glaube auf der Langdistanz waren es keine 10 Personen, oder? Ich denke für die Eckdaten der Strecke ist sie relativ leicht zu fahren. Man kann sie sich auch gut einteilen. Im Grunde sind es zwei große Anstiege, die man einplanen muss.


----------



## sworks2013 (4. August 2014)

XO-trail schrieb:


> Vielleicht sind deshalb so viele "Mädchen" am Start, aber was für ein Geschlecht geht dann z.B. bei einem Albstadtmarthon (Schwäbische Alb max Höhendif. 250M, Strecke ges 80km/1900hm) an den Start. Dann sind das wahrscheinlich 4000 kleine Mädchen, inklusive z.B. Karl Platt...
> 
> Eigentlich ist mir eine Diskussion auf diesem Niveau viel zu blöd, streng nach dem Motto: Diskutiere nicht mit Idioten, sie ziehen dich auf Ihr Niveau herunter und schlagen dich mit Ihrer Erfahrung!!
> 
> ...


 

und nächstes Jahr fahre ich bei den GROSSEN mit


----------



## __Stefan__ (4. August 2014)

na ja, wer erst groß motzt und dann auch noch austeilt, sollte auch einstecken können.


----------



## sworks2013 (4. August 2014)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> na ja, wer erst groß motzt und dann auch noch austeilt, sollte auch einstecken können.


und noch keine Antwort nötig...


----------



## Jago (4. August 2014)

EDA schrieb:


> Interessant finde ich die extrem niedrige Abbrecherquote. Ich glaube auf der Langdistanz waren es keine 10 Personen, oder? Ich denke für die Eckdaten der Strecke ist sie relativ leicht zu fahren. Man kann sie sich auch gut einteilen. Im Grunde sind es zwei große Anstiege, die man einplanen muss.



Naja es sind schon ein paar von den ambitionierteren Fahrern von der Großen auf die mittlere Strecke umgestiegen, als sie gemerkt haben: hoppla da gehts ja nochmal genausoviele Höhenmeter hoch.  Einteilen ging so... wenn man vor der Haustüre keine 1000hm am Stück hat und das nicht schon Öfters mal gemacht hat, wirds beim zweiten Mal ganz schön Happig. Ich persönlich hatte vor allem mit den Laufpassagen aufwärts zu kämpfen und mit den letzten Höhenmetern zur Hohen Zirbe, da meine Muskulatur dann doch ganz schön gekrampft hat.

Ist halt doch was anderes als die Mittelgebirgsmarathons. Aber Spaß hats gemacht :-D


----------



## Haferstroh (4. August 2014)

Das war in der Tat ein günstiges Wochenende in Ischgl.Wir sind inkl. 1xStartgeld und 1xUbernachtung im DZ fur zwei Personen für 99€ dabei gewesen! Und die Pension war super! Plus Spritkosten alles für unter 150€ total. Für den Preis darf ich mir in Verbier beim GRC das Hotel höchstens von draussen mit dem Hintern anschauen und darf noch nicht mal mitfahren nachdem ich anner Tanke schon geblecht habe.Wir reden dann bestimmt von 400-500€ total.Ok,,das ist halt die Schweiz,aber wenn man guckt,dass man in Ischgl auch hochalpines MTB-Marathonbiking bekommt bei gleichwertigen Unterkünften, schon ein enormer Preisvorteil. Dazu gibts mit der Silvretta-Card kostenlose Liftbenutzung und Erstattung der Strassenmaut der Silvretta-Hochalpenstrasse bzw. deren kostelose Benutzung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sworks2013 (4. August 2014)

Das stimmt günstig war's! Wir haben in einem 4-Stern Superior pro Nacht für 2 inkl. Halbpension 130.- Euro bezahlt.


----------

